# Hello from Czech Republic!



## Anevis (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi,

I'm Lukas (Anevis) from a very tiny village in South Bohemia, Czech Republic. I've been playing piano for about 10 years now and I've been wanting to learn to play guitar and drums for a while, but still didn't find the courage to do so yet I guess. Music has been my hobby since I was conscious of myself.
I started making music in 2014 after I found a band called Approaching Nirvana which inspired me to do what they were doing at the time. This may be a bit cliche but I've always been a huge Hans Zimmer fan, because the very first orchestral composition I fell in love with was his "He's Pirate" when I was 3/4 years old. In 2015 I actually got very interested in his music and in film music in general and lead me to a production duo Two Steps From Hell after which I released this is what I want to do!

You can listen to some of my tracks on YouTube or Spotify or Newgrounds

That is my sort of a story, nothing fancy. I'm looking forward to meeting new people and making new producer friend in here. Hit me up if you'd like to connect!

Cheers
Anevis


----------



## Dinner Dynasty (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice to meet you Lukas, 
There's no problem with being inspired by Hanz Zimmer. I myself admire him and his works greatly. 
I was listening to some of your tracks on Youtube. They're pretty nice. You're talented, and I hope you grow a following.


----------



## Anevis (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice to meet you too! 
I guess not, but you know, for some people it might be. Thank you so much, appreciate it! Which one did you like the most?


----------



## Dinner Dynasty (Oct 31, 2019)

There's alot we can learn from him 
You're very welcome. I'm still going through and listening to more as I get the time, they're all great, I would definitely have to say "I Demand War" is my favorite thus far. I really liked the big percussion and strings you had going on in there. It could've been used in a major movie.


----------



## Anevis (Oct 31, 2019)

Glad to hear that, I consider that track the best I've uploaded online for now. A lot more a I suppose better tracks are coming soon.


----------

